# Team Bass Club



## GreenNitro (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm looking for any bass clubs in the Canton area that have a two-person team format. I (boater) and a buddy (non-boater) are looking to get involved in some club tourneys, but would like to fish together (rather than rely on a draw).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't know of any clubs that fish a team format off the top of my head.
Some clubs allow guys to fish together but their weight is tallied seperately meaning your sharing the boat but fishing against each other.


----------



## Shiney (Jun 9, 2004)

Our club is just as Cull'in explains and we are in the Canton area. You do fish against each other but can fish with whoever you want. There are a few guys that fish alone but most have a buddy.PM your email and I'll send you details


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Try www.teambassxtreme.com they have a northern division unless ya just want to stay in Canton, A little travel is involved for some locations.


----------



## GreenNitro (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Shiney...I sent a PM


----------



## GreenNitro (Apr 17, 2008)

Shiney...did you get my PM? Haven't seen the email yet.


----------



## Shiney (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry messed up your email address. Resent it today. Reply here if you get it this time or not. How about you fish*fear*me did you get yours? Let me know. Hope to see you at the meeting.


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

I currently fish a couple of clubs and we are in the process of putting three small clubs together with a team format about 20 boats total. If interested you can send me an email and I will get more info for you.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

yea i got your email.. thanks


----------



## Shiney (Jun 9, 2004)

pm sent to 5 bassing for info


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

I will send you the info after we have all permits in place. What is your club name and info.


----------

